# What a strange barrel she is



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin: 

Whissy is acting very weird, hehe. I was sitting in the pasture stroking her and she started to nicker and kind of look past me. Did that for about an hour. Then she went off and lay down and looked a bit like a dead horse - rolled over on her side with her big belly sticking up and her legs straight out sideways.

Then she sat up like a dog with her belly kind of flobbed down all around her and looked at it curiously. More nickering sounds. 

maybe she's positioning that/those thing(s) ! :shrug: 

she still has ligaments, so I'm thinking Friday earliest... maybe even Saturday... maybe later...

I hope she kids before Sunday because I have to go then 

Thinking :girl: :girl:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

this is classic:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now THAT is one cute picture! 

I am going to venture and say quads!!!! :wink: 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

dont even dare suggest it!!!

TWINS!!! :angry:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Wasn't it you that was jinx-ing Stacey with multiples - :ROFL: :ROFL: LOL!

I have a doe that supposedly always gives trips and another that I know for a fact always gives quads - so I am there with you and both are preggers!

Good Luck and I will say :girl: :boy: :boy: :baby: hehehe!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, Quads! :slapfloor: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

er - sorry guys, got my calculations all wrong  

just checked and she was bred on the 16 December - which makes her due TODAY at day 150!!!

however she aint gonna kid today


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats alright - quads need a little more time to "cook" - LOL! :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! I say trips! :boy: :boy: :girl: Not sure when though but she sure is big.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, trips for sure!! and soon too....she's sitting to get them lined up and ready to fire them out at a pindrop too!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

her ligaments are almost gone  

they were fairly "tight" at lunch time - well you could get your fingers around her tailbone further down, but not where "the" ligaments were. Now one ligament has gone, the other is still there howbeit soft.

I will be checking her at 2300 tonight and depending on how they look then - maybe getting up at 3 

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:girl: :girl: :boy: ....and before 11 too!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

nah, I dont think before 11. she's just sitting there chewing her cud now. Quite happy. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo - Quads on the way!!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So how far off on "time" are you from us? It's 4:30pm here now.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

2130 here  - so only 1h30 to go until 11


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok....so she'll go before 11pm my time....I'll just throw out 10:45pm to be a smartie pants :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz - you forgot to add 10:45 pm your time with QUADS :boy: :boy: :girl: :baby: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: 

 :dance: 


:slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now Allison...that's just rotten! You know she ONLY wants Twins! ( How often do WE get what WE want?) :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It's all in love    

(but she started it - :ROFL: )

Love ya Lesser!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know that....do you really think she would have kittens if Whissy did drop quads? (I think I'd like to see Irish kittens! :ROFL: )


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

she aint big enough for quads. if it was quads, they'd be teency weency.

here are some new piccies:

lying on the grass with the barrel above me:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Would they be green Irish kittens??? LOL!!!! :scratch: 

I just know that I am going to be hearing about it when my one doe has trips and the other quads in a couple months and I have babies out my ears! LOL!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yah and when I get the twins I wanted :greengrin:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah and did I mention she's getting a double-neck? ROFL I pat her under her neck and it bounces. *bounceh bounceh!!!*


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

2220... ligaments almost entirely gone. I'm going to get up at 0300 to check on her so will go to bed now.

she's stretching


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to hear what she does have....to me she is MASSIVE compared to my mini girls! It's definately easier thinking of quads coming from a bigger goat as opposed to a mini..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What do you think Lesser would do if she woke up at 3 am to quads?? I am going to move to a different country - I know that!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

<------------ Is looking for a new country to live in! LOL! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess the Bug is contagious :shocked: ^


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

well you're all officially wrong, cause it's 0315 now and no kids :greengrin: 

she is standing there looking pensive, and her ligaments have officially gone.

Will check again at 0700

goodnight :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I hope she has an un eventful delivery with the twins you beg for.. :girl: :girl: ...Sweet Dreams and she'll do just fine! Babies soon...all white and pink and cute as buttons!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I say babies by tomorrow afternoon. Good luck!!! And I am sure she will do just fine :greengrin:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Woohoo!!! She is close, I am so excited for her to kid!!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

0700

SMALL amount of white discharge.

Beginning light contractions / stretching more.

Ligaments still gone :shrug:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

agh.. cant wait to here how many she has...
:girl: :girl: :girl: 
hope you get does!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

was :girl: :boy: in the other thread 

Tristan and Isolda (Isa)


----------

